# How to Dismantle a Pallet



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I picked up a couple of pallets recently for my next project.
Here are a few pictures of the way I took them apart.

You know the old saying "There's no such thing as a free lunch". In this case, this applies to "free lumber". :grin:

The options are:

Use a reciprocating saw to cut the nails underneath the slats to free them. Unfortunately, this leaves nails in the runners rendering them useless.

Use a reciprocating saw to cross cut the slats from the runners leaving the nails exposed so they can be pulled. The disadvantage of this method is the slats will be shorter, but the runners may be salvaged if the nails are pulled.

Use a pry bar or whatever means available to pry the slats off of the runners. The disadvantage of this method is the slats are sure to split on the end because the nails won't pull out.

I have included a picture of the tools I used. A hammer, flat pry bar, a big pair of pliers, and a screwdriver. Not shown is the reciprocating saw and a metal detector. The pliers and metal detector came from Harbor Freight. I bought them last year for the sole purpose of pulling nails. With the pliers, I can get a good grip on the nail (with or without the head) and the shape of the pliers will help remove the nail. Sometimes I slip a piece of scrap wood under the pliers to give me a better mechanical advantage when I pry the nail out. Note that it is not uncommon for the nail head to break off when using a regular pry bar. Thus, the pliers with the big grip!

Note: Always use a metal detector if you plan to plane the boards. I found several nail heads embedded in the wood. I used a punch to drive the heads out from the back side of the board. I also made a close inspection of all four sides of each board. I discovered several slivers of metal during the final inspection. UGH!

With these two pallets, I managed to salvage the boards from one of them and remove the nails from the runners. I guess I was just lucky.

No so on the bigger pallet. The boards split way too easily, so I cross cut them along each runner, then removed the nails. That yielded a stack of short boards and three 6 foot long pieces of what appears to be oak of some kind. Definitely hardwood.

Removing the nails from the runners turned out to be fairly easy, but hard at the same time. I set up one of my hand screw clamps and clamped a runner in it. Then it was just a matter of pulling and tugging to get the nails out. The hand screw clamp was much better than any helper would have been. And the best part is I was working at waist level and not down on the floor! :surprise::grin:

There are a lot of videos on You Tube uploaded by folks that demonstrate different ways of dismantling pallets. Check them out if you are interested in pallet re-purposing.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Used to be one of my favorite pastimes,until the lumber got so crappy. In the beginning the lumber was all hardwood and a lot of clear boards.

Herb


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

I tried a few pallets but being basically lazy I found it more work then I wanted to do.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Herb Stoops said:


> Used to be one of my favorite pastimes,until the lumber got so crappy. In the beginning the lumber was all hardwood and a lot of clear boards.
> 
> Herb


Just in the last few years I've noticed a big difference in the lack of "Good" wood used in pallets. What was red oak and poplar is now pine. Crates that used 1 x4 pine for a solid bottom or side are using a cheap sheet good. And finally bundled sheet goods used to have a nice quality bottom and or top protective piece often a non-pine plywood.

For me the pallets that used to have the red oak and poplar used the ringed nails... after a few tugs of the pry bar and a couple of swings with the sledge hammer produced nothing, the skill saw took over.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

My son and I disassembled a few one time and the easiest way we found was to use a metal blade in the oscillating saw. Then we had to drive the heads out.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

The current issue of _Woodcraft Magazine _refers to an article in a previous edition about salvaging used pallets, and warns about the danger of using pallets where the wood may have been treated with various chemicals, mostly to kill insects that may be present in the wood - when the company I worked for shipped product overseas, any wood (or pre-made boxes or pallets) had to be stamped certifying that the wood had been heat-treated or it could not be used. I believe that heat-treatment is the current process used but various chemical treatments were used in the past - do a Google search on "chemical treatment of wood used for pallets" for more information. 

Tom


----------



## hal (Sep 14, 2004)

A couple of months ago I was looking at something on Utube and found a video by Woodworking Guild. The easy way to take a pallet apart. You take a 3/8 plug cutter and position it over the nail and drill though the slat, after you have drilled all of the nails lift off the slat. Now use the plug cutter to cut enough plugs to fill the holes. Glue the plugs in the holes. No sweat, no strain.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Never used any pallet lumber for anything but firewood. I just wonder how many dollars worth of usable wood you can get for your trouble. I suppose it depends on the kinds of projects you do, it just always seemed like to much trouble for the return.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

There is a very real trend right now for Pallet wood furniture, do a google and click images and it seems to be endless.
Herb


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

fire65 said:


> Never used any pallet lumber for anything but firewood. I just wonder how many dollars worth of usable wood you can get for your trouble. I suppose it depends on the kinds of projects you do, it just always seemed like to much trouble for the return.


I see adds on Craigslist all the time for free pallets. So far, the ones I have picked up all came from the same spot...by the dumpster out behind the 99 cent store. They are clean, but the wood ain't the best.

I will have some pics up next week of my current project - a coat rack w/ two cubbies for baskets. The two pallets I broke down will have enough wood with some left over. 

It will resemble this one. See below.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> There is a very real trend right now for Pallet wood furniture, do a google and click images and it seems to be endless.
> Herb



Yeah, I've seen a number references to pallet wood this or that. Kind of reminds me of the shabby chic fad. I bet I could fake pallet wood pretty easily. a little distressing, random drill holes and such. used to be called "antiquing".


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

My original post was a show-n-tell. But everyone's contributions has made for some good info regarding the various ways of dismantling pallets and their uses.

A lot of the images I have seen are pallet projects that look like beginners or typical DIY crafters that use a reciprocating saw and little else. That's OK, just not for me. What I do like is projects that end up looking like something completely different with a subtle hint of the pallet wood. 

I will say it again - watch out for nails!

I will give the plug cutter a try on the next one, if there is a next one. 

I guess the bottom line is free wood for your free labor.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

fire65 said:


> Never used any pallet lumber for anything but firewood. I just wonder how many dollars worth of usable wood you can get for your trouble. I suppose it depends on the kinds of projects you do, it just always seemed like to much trouble for the return.


I hear you Clay. I do mostly small projects but want a quality wood even a piece of pine if it looks good. I will look at the wood of the pallet and see if it has any wood that I can use and if it is worth the time and effort to get the amount of usable wood out of it...... I haven't found any lately that I tore apart mainly due to the type of wood, the shape it's in when I find it and lots of other people looking for pallet wood plays a part.

I do have a source for 4x4 posts that are mostly red oak. People don't scoop them up like pallets because they can't resaw them. However people with smokers love them. I will cull threw them and occasionally find one that isn't too warped or cracked to resaw. It is worth the time and money for me even with spending $49 to get a resaw blade to my shop door.:surprise:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Here is an example of what I am talking about.
I took the pallet runners and cut them to 20 inches in length. Then I flattened one side on the jointer, and one edge, Next I ripped them on the table saw to just over 7/8 inch thick (made two passes). I had some left over pieces but not sure if that can be used because they are not uniform in thickness.

Next step was to rip off the remaining rough edge. I glued up two panels which will become the ends of the coat rack. They are ready for the planer. 

The other boards are for the back and the shelf. And some leftovers.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

If there is a granite or marble counter top shop near you offer to remove their shipping pallets at no charge. These pallets are treated before entry into the country so use precautions when cutting. You will find many types of exotic woods which when you have removed the outer layer are safe to work with.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Check this out! I might need some help.
https://houston.craigslist.org/zip/5064352735.html


----------



## BIG OLD TIM (May 13, 2014)

Pallets are a good source of Sweat, Pain, Anguish and very little good wood. That being said, I have been looking at a few places where the equipment that comes in is crated. If you have a Grainger or any similar equipment company, it can be a great source of wood. If you are lucky enough to live close to any type of manufacturing companies, they probably PAY someone to haul off their wood. Don't be afraid to approach the people in the plant office about it. You might be getting more wood than you can ever use. I live in the oil drilling area of Texas and all these parts for rigs come crated up with some really good strong lumber. I even ended up with a couple of 8"x8"x10ft. pieces of oak that a pumpjack gearbox came on. They even loaded it for me. I have also been run out of places because they thought I was selling something! But one good lucky hit is worth a dozen NO's. You get nothing without trying.
Tim


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Tim. Your post just reminded me of an industrial bsns here locally. It is owned by a guy that I played softball with back in the 70's and a guy that works for him is on our fishing website. He has asked about giving away crates before, and I simply forgot. They deal in valves and pipe fittings, so the crates are pretty strong. I need to touch base with them.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

+1 on the industrial or manufacturing facilities. They are not allowed to landfill them anymore locally so usually just put them at the edge of the road by their buildings. Free for the taking. Some are good, most are not... still good for practice or test pieces. 

As was previously mentioned, make sure you check with a metal detector before cutting.


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

If you are going to dismantle quite a few pallets then check out this nifty tool in the YouTube video that I came accross some time ago:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Rudi. I have a shop made bar similar to that one. No matter how it is done, it is hard work. You just have to decide if it is worth the effort to salvage the wood, or just go buy new stuff for the next project.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Another Use...*

... for pallet wood: :surprise:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

gots to agree...


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

I tried pallet wood once, took apart about 6 pallets, beautiful hard wood, I don't remember what kind, but very easy on the eyes. I pulled all the nails and then began running the planks through my lunchbox planer. It was then that I discovered that the wire used to collate the nails was still in the boards. Toasted my planer knives. That was it for me, I swore off pallet wood forever.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

DaninVan said:


> ... for pallet wood: :surprise:



ohh man, I know a 9 yr. old who would just go nuts over that fire pit


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> ohh man, I know a 9 yr. old who would just go nuts over that fire pit


make him one...
or steal Dan's and gift it...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> make him one...
> or steal Dan's and gift it...


Luke would just go nuts!!! His dad would Just go nuts...Mia would get scared and Steph would get NUTS!!!!!!

weighing my options here *L*

I don't see me winning this one...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Luke would just go nuts!!! His dad would Just go nuts...Mia would get scared and Steph would get NUTS!!!!!!
> 
> weighing my options here *L*
> 
> I don't see me winning this one...


just don't get shot or worse stealing errrr borrowing Dan's...
you grab the bit...
I grab the beer stash to distract him......

call if you want the assist...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

It's not mine; I wish...
Now that's _ Art_!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@TwoSkies57...

I thought you were gonna keep this between us so Dan wouldn't find out...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

'Dan' probably wouldn't remember he/I even had it.
Sorta like Rick's basement.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

or garage...


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Luke would just go nuts!!! His dad would Just go nuts...Mia would get scared and Steph would get NUTS!!!!!!
> 
> weighing my options here *L*
> 
> *I don't see me winning this one..*.


Bill:
Remember this:

It’s better to beg for forgiveness than to ask for permission


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> Bill:
> Remember this:
> 
> It’s better to beg for forgiveness than to ask for permission


isn't that his GK's he's talking about...
everybody knows that GP's are suppose to wind up the GK's and then give them back to the parents...


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Absolutely stick

That's what I do with my grandson.

So, I'm saying, build him the firepit, have him go nuts, then just say "sorry"


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Here is a sneek peek at the two pallets I dismantled. :surprise:

More to come soon.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I think Izzy might be on to something. :grin:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I like the tool; his work habits...not so much!
He's obviously never stepped on a nail.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> Absolutely stick
> 
> That's what I do with my grandson.
> 
> So, I'm saying, build him the firepit, have him go nuts, then just say "sorry"


skip the sorry..
just grin...


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Prior to my March accident, I often acquired pallets. My busiest business is Pocket Form Isolator - we are now doing business globally. All of our products come-in on wooden pallets and all go-out on wooden pallets. I handle the inventing and technical aspects, while my partner takes care of the manufacturing. When we send our products out of the country, they all must be loaded onto pressure-treated pallets (no ifs, ands or buts). 

Here's a couple of things to know about using dismantled wooden pallets (we spend thousands of dollars on them each month):

1. Products that are lightweight can be easily handled by utilizing light-duty pallets - where the wood is quite scrappy, but what do you expect for $6.00 to $8.00 each in train car loads? The wood is shabby and they're often stapled together. They get the job done and quite frankly we do not charge for them - so cheap is good. Our vendor will replace any that are determined to be defective.

2. Look for places that have incoming loads of HEAVY PRODUCTS. Heavy products require better pallets - this isn't rocket science. I have gotten fairly good at recognizing wood species and I've found a lot of red oak, a fair amount of white oak, sycamore, maple, elm, and believe it or not walnut. We have a fireplace and burn the scraps along with firewood that I buy and have delivered already split as I choose. Caution: Be careful what you burn! Burning boards with nails won't hurt anything BUT those that handle it may get injured! Be very careful in this regard.

3. Pallets that have been used for food items often are more trouble than they're worth - they are going to plastic pallets on most of these items, but the wooden ones that are used for imported produce are often chemically treated - hence the often extremely rusted nails / staples.

Not meant to sound like a commercial advertisement, but at Forrester Manufacturing Company we manufacture a product called the DuckBill Deck Wrecker, it is very useful for breaking down pallets. Using a good nail-puller and a DBDW, I've never met a pallet that I couldn't dismantle in just a few minutes (prior to my accident). No power tools - just experience and technique while using ideal tools for the job. Many of the pallets I get are 12 feet long and 6 feet wide and have incoming loads of 20,000 pounds or more on them! Those are where you can find some great wood! 

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Lots of good info, Otis. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> @TwoSkies57...
> 
> I thought you were gonna keep this between us so Dan wouldn't find out...



nefarious forces are afoot my friend!!! there be buggers in dem trees

Now I'm wondering if a couple cases and a few board feet of big leaf quilted maple might temp him into stealing it for me...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> nefarious forces are afoot my friend!!! there be buggers in dem trees
> 
> Now I'm wondering if a couple cases and a few board feet of big leaf quilted maple might temp him into stealing it for me...


for that... I'll go steal it myself...

you trying to say you haven't a plasma cutter...


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Thanks Rudi. I have a shop made bar similar to that one. No matter how it is done, it is hard work. You just have to decide if it is worth the effort to salvage the wood, or just go buy new stuff for the next project.


Hi Mike, yes I agree it is mostly better to buy than to salvage. Most of the pallets I have managed to get "free" have either been of poor quality and mostly pine or saligna wood. I did however get some better quality pine from a motorcycle import company, the wood is thicher and generally of better quality.

I did some time ago come across the pallet crusher made from aluminium (aluminum for the American folks) which was lightweight but I misplaced the video and link at the time of posting, found it now but too large to upload (22.742 Mb). Similat item on Pallet Paw: Pallet disassembly tool ? 1001 Pallets

Until I have the need for a tool such as this I will carry on doing it the old fashioned way with with a pry bar etc. The ends with the nail holes are usually cut off and discarded so it worked for me as in your option number 2.) to climb in with my circular saw and cut them off. I end up with shorter pieces of wood but at least they are not splintered as is mostly the case when using a pry bar. How To Dismantle Wood Pallets - Pallet Furniture Online

Thanks for the interesting topic, have a wonderful day.

Regards

Rudi


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

So there I was, driving down the street. Lo and behold, I spotted a large pallet resting on top of a pile of brush destined for the dump. I felt sorry for the poor pallet, so I took it home.

Here is a video I made last night of the breakdown process. Note that I had a little help with some of the nail pounding! :grin:

My grand daughter was spending the weekend with us. I always try to get her involved in my work. She is a willing participant for anything I might be doing.

After I had pulled the nails from the other boards, I saved four nails from two boards, clamped them to the table, and got set up for her to come help me.

After seeing me loosen one clamp, she took over that little operation also. :grin:

Hope you like the video.

NOTE: I know you have heard it before. The shop has AC. It was 75 deg F. Made for some comfortable work time. 
Mike

http://vid226.photobucket.com/albums/dd265/mt_stringer/Pallet Breakdown.mp4


----------



## lowracer (May 22, 2015)

another pallet breakdown tool


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

http://vid226.photobucket.com/albums/dd265/mt_stringer/Pallet Breakdown.mp4[/QUOTE]

Great little helper, every proud grandad need some of these.


----------

